# Subscribed Forum emails



## Free2Roam (Aug 11, 2013)

I didn't get any subscribed forum email notifications last night. Just me?


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 11, 2013)

few options

1. there werent any new posts in the forum/thread
2. they might be in your spam folder?


----------



## Free2Roam (Aug 11, 2013)

I actually checked both before posting. Hopefully they come thru tonight.


----------

